# Ive been humbled



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

My Dad passed away over the weekend. He was a retired police cheif and was devorced from my mom and we havent seen him and his 2nd wife much in about 20 years. My step mom passed away 4 months ago and he was really taking it hard and his health went down hill and he died, I new he was a great man and a good cop, but we didnt expect to be escorted to the cemetary by 100 policeman from all over the state. I met my 1/2 sister that I never even knew I had, she is with the aspca in detroit and is dedicated to rescue too, It must be in our blood. thanks for letting me tell my story, it sure makes me feel better.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dave,
sorry to here it,brighter days are ahead....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad's passing Dave. Wow a 100 police officers what an honour for your dad I hope that he knew how much he was respected by his brothers and sisters of the forces while he was here. 

That is cool both of you are into rscues def. in the blood. Hopefully the 2 of you will have a great relationship now. 

It is so hard to lose our parents even those we didn't think were doing a good job. As I have gotten older I realize that my dad he did his best and I judged him prematurely. I wish I could go back and tell him how much he taught me and that I loved him so much.

My deepest sympathy Dave.:cop:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

My condolences to you and yours. How very sad your Dad passed. But how great was that to have the police escorts! That's a nice sign of respect for your father. And how amazing is that to find out about your sister! Now you can look forward to forging a relationship with her, and sharing your rescue stories.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Dave in all honesty and from the bottom of my heart I am trully sorry for your loss. There really is no words for occasions like this. As a fellow public servant I have seen some impressive funerals for dedicated public soldiers. 100 cops from various organizations just goes to show what an outstanding officer he must have been. 

Just this morning we lost a 23yr old firefighter when he stepped through the floor and the structure collapsed. It is a sad day everywhere.

Again Im truly sorry for you loss and at least you will always have the great memories!


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Dave Im sorry to hear about your Dad I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry Dave.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Andy, I understand your anguish and share your sadness over the loss of a brother firefighter. And mikado, you know your father knows how you feel now. Betty, Keith, Dustin and Judy, thanks for the kind words, yall sure made me feel alot better today.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I didnt mean to remotely compare the two. I truly hate to even consider the day when I will have to go through what you are dealing with now. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwwwwww Dave!!!! Im so sorry!!!!:angel: Thats so rough to lose a parent!!!! I hope that you get better......


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to learn of your loss. Just know that you and your family are in my prayers.


----------

